# US Tax Advisor



## elchucky (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of an accountant or tax advisor in Dubai they could recommend that is familiar with personal tax issues, filing of US returns, etc., for expats who are US citizens?

Thanks in advance for you help . . .


----------

